# 2010 cc with P2187 008583 bank 1 lean code



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

I just got a P2187 008583 bank 1 lean code. I checked all hoses and everything is ok. Light still comes on after like 1-2 minutes. Someone said that it could be my breather. While idling I took the Oil Fill cap off and it has a decent vacuum and almost stalled.

Any thoughts on what it could be? I did spray carb cleaner all around the manifold and it did not make a difference

Dale


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

You have an intake manifold leak or crack on the bank 1 side, it is simple as that. I suppose it is possible that you could have a bad or clogged injector, but not very likely. Since this is an idle code, it is likely to be very small, so you are going to have to really dig for the leak.


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

I did do the intake manifold replacement 2 weeks and 1000 miles ago. It took that long for the light to come on. 
Which one is bank one? I have no clue. Any help would be appreciated. One thing i Noticed is if I take the oil fill cap off while running it has a lot of vacuum. It actually stumbles when I remove it. Dont know if that matters but just wanted to mention.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

NACDale said:


> I did do the intake manifold replacement 2 weeks and 1000 miles ago. It took that long for the light to come on.
> Which one is bank one? I have no clue. Any help would be appreciated. One thing i Noticed is if I take the oil fill cap off while running it has a lot of vacuum. It actually stumbles when I remove it. Dont know if that matters but just wanted to mention.


Are you completely stock? I had the same CEL code and it was exhaust/O2 related


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

Yes it is 100% stock. Looked everywhere for intake leaks and there are none that I can find. 

Did you just swap out the 02 sensor?


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

Update, This fault goes off from time to time. I the freezing weather it rarely if ever comes on. But came back on after things thaw. cant find a vacuum leak yet. But it does have a very rough surging idle when cold. otherwise the car seems to run fine. Been told that it could be the breather, when I remove oil cap when running it almost stalls.

Im lost and dont want to pay the dealer runaround for $$$$$.

Any ideas?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

NACDale said:


> Update, This fault goes off from time to time. I the freezing weather it rarely if ever comes on. But came back on after things thaw. cant find a vacuum leak yet. But it does have a very rough surging idle when cold. otherwise the car seems to run fine. Been told that it could be the breather, when I remove oil cap when running it almost stalls.
> 
> Im lost and dont want to pay the dealer runaround for $$$$$.
> 
> Any ideas?


I've been experiencing the exact same thing recently. Comes and goes but runs very sluggish. The CEL had turned off last week on its own and when I filled up, the light came on shortly after leaving the gas station... coincidence?

I have about 61k miles and like the OP said above, I'd like to do what I can before taking it to the dealership.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I've been experiencing the exact same thing recently. Comes and goes but runs very sluggish. The CEL had turned off last week on its own and when I filled up, the light came on shortly after leaving the gas station... coincidence?
> 
> I have about 61k miles and like the OP said above, I'd like to do what I can before taking it to the dealership.


Mileage & symptoms (throughout this thread), sounds like you need a carbon cleaning:
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/newsarticle.aspx?NID=45


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

NACDale said:


> I did do the intake manifold replacement 2 weeks and 1000 miles ago. It took that long for the light to come on.
> Which one is bank one? I have no clue. Any help would be appreciated. One thing i Noticed is if I take the oil fill cap off while running it has a lot of vacuum. It actually stumbles when I remove it. Dont know if that matters but just wanted to mention.


"Bank X" refers to which "side" of the engine...a V6 has two banks...your 4 cyl has only one "Bank", so your lean DTC can be from any of the 4 cylinders.


----------



## trevor_davis (Jul 5, 2014)

*Did you ever find root cause?*

Did you find root cause?


----------



## Bagged jetta (Dec 5, 2014)

did you fix it?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Could be a ruptured diaphram of the PCV/Pressure Regulator unit. 
Pull off the plastic top-cover of the engine
The PCV unit is the black plastic thing, with a round hockey-puck looking section, on the top of the metal valve-cover.
There is a small vent hole on the side of the round black plastic top cover of the hockey-puck, at the outer end of the straight ridge.
With the engine idling, put your finger on the vent hole. If you feel vacuum, the diaphram is torn. This will cause a "Lean at Idle" code.
Replace the whole PCV unit (about $140), about 20 minutes of time. Make sure you buy a genuine VW part, that is the latest revision (last letter of the part number) of the part...many durability improvements have been made to it, since 2010.
Replace the PCV right away, as continued engine operation with a torn diaphram can damage the rear crankshaft seal, causing a $1200 repair to replace the seal (the transmission needs to be removed to access the seal). 
Also check the black S shaped hose for cracks, that hose runs from the PCV to the intake manifold.

https://www.shopdap.com/catalog/product/view/id/279918/s/tsi-pcv-valve-06h103495ac/category/8591/


----------



## Syafiqsheafi (May 24, 2018)

If i feel the vacuum from pcv means ?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

There is a small vent hole on the side of the round black plastic top cover of the hockey-puck, at the outer end of the straight ridge.
With the engine idling, put your finger on the vent hole. *If you feel vacuum, the diaphram is torn. This will cause a "Lean at Idle" code.
Replace the whole PCV unit *


----------



## Syafiqsheafi (May 24, 2018)

If i feel air only , pcv valve promblem ?


----------



## Saiintvw (Feb 2, 2018)

Definitely start with the pcv that piece has a history of failing afterwhile and is the main cause for that issue. Any vac leaks or could be a sensor more so the o2.. But start with the pcv. I had this issue before


----------

